# ماذا أفعل ؟؟؟



## Twin (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااااي كل أخوتي*

*أنام وحدي ودموعي من عيوني تسيل ....*
*تسيل لتهرب مني !!!!*
*نعم لتهرب مني فهي قاست كثيراً معي *
*كثيراً تحاول أن لا تتركني وتبقي بين جفوني ساكنة وهادئة*
*ولكني دائماً أشاء غير ذلك*
*كثيراً أرتمي فوق فراشي كي أنام *
*أنام وحدي في غرفتي لا لأنني أعشق الوحدة ولا الخصوصية *
*بل كي أستطيع أن أبكي وأطرد هذه الدموع مني رغماً عنها لأنها تقتلني*
*نعم تقتلني عندما تسيل في داخلي *
*عندما تسيل بين طيات قلبي *
*فهي تقتلني بالفعل*
*فأنا عندما أبكي بداخلي أموت بين كل لحظة والأخري مراراً بسببها*
*فماذا أفعل ؟؟؟؟*
*قلت أطردها من داخلي أطردها للخارج*
*قلت هذا في نفسي - دون أن أراي ما سوف يحدث بسبب هذا - لم أحسبها*
*وقلت أطردها وطردتها بالفعل*
*وحدث ما لم أكن أتوقعه ................*
*قتلتني أيضاً *
*فهي بداخلي كانت تقتلني وهي بخارجي صارت تقتلني أيضاً*
*فماذا أفعل ؟؟؟*
*في كلا الحالتين أموت بسبب دموعي *
*فماذا أفعل ؟؟؟*
*في نهاري تقتلني وهي تنزف بداخلي دون أن يراها أحد ولا أن يراني أحد وأنا قتيل*
*وفي ليلي تقتلني أيضاً وهي تنزف من عيوني وتجري من جفوني وتقتلني أيضاً وأنا وحدي فوق فراشي *
*فماذا أفعل ؟؟؟*
*فدموعي تريد أن لا تتركني وحدي كي تقتلني وهي بداخلي *
*فهي تتجدد بداخلي كل لحظة *
*وعندما أريد طردها فهي تأبئ أن تتركني دون أي خسائر !!!!*
*فتقتلني أيضاً وهي تنزف من عيني*
*فماذا أفعل ؟؟؟*
*فلتقل لي يا إلهي *
*ماذا أفعل ؟؟؟*
*فأنا ...................... !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*أمووووووووت *

*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## عقلاني (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماذا أفعل ؟؟؟*

أبعدك الله عن كل شر.
كلام مؤلم أرجو من كل قلبي أن يكون مجرد خواطر شاعر ذُرفت على ورق.
و ترى الدنيا لسه بخير خصوصاً إنه فيها ناس زيك


----------



## فادية (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماذا أفعل ؟؟؟*

ازاي انت وحدك وربنا موجود معاك يا عزيزي ؟؟
صدقني لما عيونك بتدمع ربنا بيكون حزين معاك لحزنك ويمكن اكتر منك 
واكيد لولا وجود ربنا في حياتك  كان ممكن تكون حياتك اصعب واصعب 
ربنا  يزيح عنك كل الم ودمع يا عزيزي​


----------



## استفانوس (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماذا أفعل ؟؟؟*

سلام ونعمة
اخي الحبيب
ان كلماتك  رائعة جدا
اصلي ان يتعامل الرب معك بطريقة معجزية
ويمسح كل دمعة من عيونك
ليصبح الحزن فرح
والالم تهليل
ولقاء احبتنا 
في الملكوت
لان شدة ضيقتنا تنشئ ثقل مجد ابدي
اشكرك لااسلوبك الرائع
والرب يبارك حياتك
لتبقى قلما في يد السيد


----------



## Tabitha (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماذا أفعل ؟؟؟*

*انا الرب شافيك
(خر 15 : 26)*​
*ربنا معاك اخونا Twin* *ويشيل عنك كل ألم *


----------



## candy shop (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماذا أفعل ؟؟؟*

اتمنى من رب المجد

يكون مجرد كلام

ربنا معاك ويختار كل ماهو صالح ليك

ربنا يباركك ويكون معاك​


----------



## ميرنا (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماذا أفعل ؟؟؟*

*بجد يا امير ربنا يباركك بلاقى فى كتابتك اللى مش بعرف اقوله *​


----------



## mero_engel (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماذا أفعل ؟؟؟*

*الي الاخtwinكلما تشعر بضيق حزن في داخلك حاول ان تقرا في الكتاب المقدسوصدقني هتلاقي في كل الاجوبه والراحه لكل كلامك لانك هتحس اني ربنا بيكلمك من خلاله ويعطيك كل كلمه معزيه*​ربنا معاك


----------



## eman88 (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماذا أفعل ؟؟؟*

للاسف لا استطيع المساعدة لاني اعاني من نفس المشكلة منذ صغري ولان زادت هذه الظاره واصبح الامر بدون ارادتي ومجبورة ان ابكي كل لليلة لارتاح فأني اموت 100 مرة باليوم  متأسفة لكن اذا عرفت الحل اعدك ان اخبرك كبف حللت هذا الامر الرب معك السيد المسيح لا يترك عباده تحملي قليلا وسف تفرج اأكد لك ذلك
سلام


----------



## adel baket (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماذا أفعل ؟؟؟*

*



فماذا أفعل ؟؟؟
فدموعي تريد أن لا تتركني وحدي كي تقتلني وهي بداخلي 
فهي تتجدد بداخلي كل لحظة 
وعندما أريد طردها فهي تأبئ أن تتركني دون أي خسائر !!!!
فتقتلني أيضاً وهي تنزف من عيني
فماذا أفعل ؟؟؟
فلتقل لي يا إلهي 

أنقر للتوسيع...



شكرا اخى على الخواطر الرائعه والمعزيه
والرب يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## Twin (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ماذا أفعل ؟؟؟*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أخي عقلاني*



عقلاني قال:


> أبعدك الله عن كل شر.
> كلام مؤلم أرجو من كل قلبي أن يكون مجرد خواطر شاعر ذُرفت على ورق.
> و ترى الدنيا لسه بخير خصوصاً إنه فيها ناس زيك


 
*شكراً حبيبي عقلاني علي مرورك الرقيق*
*وهو فعلاً مجرد عن خواطر شاعر ذُرفت علي الورق*
*ولكنها نابعة *
*من قلب حزين يحاول أن يقوم ليكمل ما قد بدء*

*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## Twin (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ماذا أفعل ؟؟؟*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أخت فادية*



فادية قال:


> ازاي انت وحدك وربنا موجود معاك يا عزيزي ؟؟
> 
> صدقني لما عيونك بتدمع ربنا بيكون حزين معاك لحزنك ويمكن اكتر منك
> واكيد لولا وجود ربنا في حياتك كان ممكن تكون حياتك اصعب واصعب
> ...


 
*أمين يا فادية*
*وأثق أن ربنا موجود وبقلبه أنا موجود وبكفه أسمي منقوش*

*شكراً لمرورك الرائع*​ 
*وليكون بركة
*​*
**سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## vetaa (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ماذا أفعل ؟؟؟*

بجد حلوة جداااااا
بس ياريت ماتقضيش كلة حزن
ما دام ربنا موجوووووووووووووود
يبقى انشاءالله خيييير

وياريت فعلا تكمل بس بتفاؤل شوية
وكفاية يعنى انك بتغير دايما فى الوان كتابتك وردودك
ودة ممكن يعنى يقول انك الحمدلله بخييير:t33:


----------



## Twin (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ماذا أفعل ؟؟؟*

*سلام ونعمة للكل
هاااي أخي أستفانوس*



استفانوس قال:


> سلام ونعمة
> اخي الحبيب
> ان كلماتك رائعة جدا
> اصلي ان يتعامل الرب معك بطريقة معجزية
> ...


 
*شكراً حبيبي علي كلماتك المشجعة*
*وأنا علي ثقة أن الحزن الذي بمشيئة الله ينشئ صبراً وتعزية *

*صلواتك من أجلي*

*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## Twin (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ماذا أفعل ؟؟؟*

*سلام ونعمة للكل
هاااي أخت أنستاسيا*



Anestas!a قال:


> *انا الرب شافيك*
> 
> 
> *(خر 15 : 26)*​
> ...


 
*أمين *
*وشكراً لمرورك أختي أنستاسيا*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## Twin (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ماذا أفعل ؟؟؟*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أخت كاندي*



w_candyshop_s قال:


> اتمنى من رب المجد​​
> يكون مجرد كلام
> ربنا معاك ويختار كل ماهو صالح ليك
> 
> ربنا يباركك ويكون معاك​


*هو أكيد كلام يا أختي كاندي*
*هههههههههه*
*بس هو كلام نابع من قلب حزين في مشاعر مختزنة باقية من فترة الحزن الذي مر بي والذي أتمني أن لا يعود من جديد*
*لأنه وإن عاد فسأموت فعلاً*

*صلواتك من أجلي وشكراً لمرورك الرقيق*

*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## Twin (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ماذا أفعل ؟؟؟*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أختي ميرنا*



ميرنا قال:


> *بجد يا امير ربنا يباركك بلاقى فى كتابتك اللى مش بعرف اقوله *​



*لا أستطيع أن أعلق علي هذه الجملة البسيطة *
*ولكني سأحاول وأقول ....*
*صلي كتير وثقي زي ما أنا واثق في المسيح له المجد*
*أنه موجود وواقف علي باب القلب ومنتظر*

*ربنا يكون معاكي يا أصدق وأقرب  أخت لي في المنتدي*
*صلواتي لأجلك وأتمني منكي أيضاً المثل*

*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## Twin (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ماذا أفعل ؟؟؟*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أخت eman88*



eman88 قال:


> للاسف لا استطيع المساعدة لاني اعاني من نفس المشكلة منذ صغري ولان زادت هذه الظاره واصبح الامر بدون ارادتي ومجبورة ان ابكي كل لليلة لارتاح فأني اموت 100 مرة باليوم متأسفة لكن اذا عرفت الحل اعدك ان اخبرك كبف حللت هذا الامر الرب معك السيد المسيح لا يترك عباده تحملي قليلا وسف تفرج اأكد لك ذلك
> سلام



*ربنا يكون معاكي أختي*
*وثقي في الرب الشافي*
*الذي يشعر بكل ما بكي وسقترب وسيخلص ما قد هلك*
*بشرط قبوله شخصياً*

*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## Twin (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ماذا أفعل ؟؟؟*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أخ mero_engel*



mero_engel قال:


> *الي الاخtwinكلما تشعر بضيق حزن في داخلك حاول ان تقرا في الكتاب المقدسوصدقني هتلاقي في كل الاجوبه والراحه لكل كلامك لانك هتحس اني ربنا بيكلمك من خلاله ويعطيك كل كلمه معزيه*​
> ربنا معاك


 
*ربنا يخليك أخي*
*هذه طريقيتي التي أتعامل مع الله بها*
*ولكن ما كتبته كان*
* خواطر من قلب حزين يحاول أن يعيش من جديد *
*بقوة الله *

*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## Twin (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ماذا أفعل ؟؟؟*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أختي nazeradel*



nazeradel قال:


> *شكرا اخى على الخواطر الرائعه والمعزيه*
> 
> *والرب يبارك حياتك*​


 


*ويبارك حياتك أنتي أيضاً*
*صلواتك*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## اغريغوريوس (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ماذا أفعل ؟؟؟*

Twin سلام المسيح معك ويعوض تعبك


----------



## mero_engel (3 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ماذا أفعل ؟؟؟*

*اخي tiwnربنا معاك ويعزي نفسك وبخرجك من اي حاله حزن او خواطر حزينه تشعر بها*​


----------



## MarMar2004 (3 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ماذا أفعل ؟؟؟*

بجد المشكلة دي موجودة مش مجرد كلام اتكتب علي الورق انا اعلني من هذه المشكلة ولا اعرف ماذا افعل لا اعرف ما هو الحل اريد من الرب يسوع ان يتحنن عليا ويساعدني فارجوكم صلو من اجلي واذا كنت تعاني اخي twin من نفس المشكلة فربنا معاك ويقويك اما اذا كانت مجرد خواطر فانها بالفعل جميلة جدا ومعبرة عن الحالة الذي وصل اليها بعض الناس الان الرب معك اخي صلي من اجلي


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (3 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ماذا أفعل ؟؟؟*

تون توجه ليسوع و قللو كل حاجة فقلبك .. انا بعمل هيك .. و بين كل فترة و تانية و انت عم تصلي .. خودلك وقت اسكت في .. سكّت دموعك .. اسمع الله شو بقوللك .. 

و احكيلو كل شي .. كل اشي عمالك بتفكر فيو .. ابكي بحضنو .. بعدين خللي فيك ثقة انو هو سمعك و رح يكون معك و يساعدك سواء حصل اللي اللي كان بدكيا او لا .. لئن مرات تكون الاستجابة بعدم الاستجابة 

اتمنالك كل خير عيني .. و رح اصليلك


----------



## Twin (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ماذا أفعل ؟؟؟*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أخت فيتا*



vetaa قال:


> بجد حلوة جداااااا
> بس ياريت ماتقضيش كلة حزن
> ما دام ربنا موجوووووووووووووود
> يبقى انشاءالله خيييير
> ...


 
*هههههههههه*
*حلوة أوي موضوع الألوان دة*

*ربنا يبارك خدمتك أختي فيتا*
*وصدقني بحاول أعيش وأتناسي الحزن !!!*
*لأن الحزن شئ مني من تكويني ومن غيره بحس أني بموت*
*مع أني معاه بموت*
*ولكن قضي أخف من قضي*
*هههههههههه*

*صحيح هي فيتا عادي والا .....*
*ههههههههه*
*بضحك معاكي*

*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## Twin (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ماذا أفعل ؟؟؟*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أخي marounandrew*



marounandrew قال:


> Twin سلام المسيح معك ويعوض تعبك


 
*ربا يبارك حياتك *
*شكراً علي مرورك *

*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## Twin (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ماذا أفعل ؟؟؟*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااا أخت mero_engel*



mero_engel قال:


> *اخي tiwnربنا معاك ويعزي نفسك وبخرجك من اي حاله حزن او خواطر حزينه تشعر بها*​


 
*صلواتك لأجلي *
*وشكراً لمرورك وربنا يباركك*

*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## Twin (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ماذا أفعل ؟؟؟*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أختي MarMar2004*



MarMar2004 قال:


> بجد المشكلة دي موجودة مش مجرد كلام اتكتب علي الورق انا اعلني من هذه المشكلة ولا اعرف ماذا افعل لا اعرف ما هو الحل اريد من الرب يسوع ان يتحنن عليا ويساعدني فارجوكم صلو من اجلي



*صلواتنا لأجلك وثقي بهذا*
*فنحن نصلي للكل بمحبة ونذكرهم*
*ويكفيكي ويكفينا صلوات أم النور والقديسين*​


MarMar2004 قال:


> واذا كنت تعاني اخي twin من نفس المشكلة فربنا معاك ويقويك اما اذا كانت مجرد خواطر فانها بالفعل جميلة جدا ومعبرة عن الحالة الذي وصل اليها بعض الناس الان الرب معك اخي صلي من اجلي


 
*هي بصراحة خواطر من قلب حزين *
*بس مش بيعيش بالحزن دائماً بل الأكثر مبتسماً ويحاول*​ 
*شكراً لمرورك أختي*
*صلوات السمائين معك*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## Twin (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ماذا أفعل ؟؟؟*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أخت عاشقة دجلة*



عاشقة دجلة قال:


> تون توجه ليسوع و قللو كل حاجة فقلبك .. انا بعمل هيك .. و بين كل فترة و تانية و انت عم تصلي .. خودلك وقت اسكت في .. سكّت دموعك .. اسمع الله شو بقوللك ..
> 
> و احكيلو كل شي .. كل اشي عمالك بتفكر فيو .. ابكي بحضنو .. بعدين خللي فيك ثقة انو هو سمعك و رح يكون معك و يساعدك سواء حصل اللي اللي كان بدكيا او لا .. لئن مرات تكون الاستجابة بعدم الاستجابة
> 
> اتمنالك كل خير عيني .. و رح اصليلك



*صلواتك عاشقة دجلة*
*وصدقيني دية طريقتي بس لما بختلي الدنيا بتسود وأجيب القديم والجديد*
*وبصراحة زي ما قلت*
*الهدوء والحزن دية حالة خاصة أنا أعشقها لأنني وقتها بكتشف قد أيه أنا لا شئ*
*بدون المسيح*
*وبدون من أحبني *
*وشكراً علي مرورك*

*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## K A T Y (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ماذا أفعل ؟؟؟*

_*مش عارفة اقول ايه يا امير *_​ 
_*فلساني عاجز عن الكلام فانا اوقات كثيرة اكون جريحة وبحس اني هاموت وعايزة اعيط ومش قادرة *_​ 
_*احساس بيقتلني معاه*_​ 
_*لكن فعلا مفيش حاجة بعيدة عن ربنا *_​ 
_*الحل ان احنا ندعوه في هذا الوقت الصعب*_​ 
_*وهو اللي قالنا "ادعوني في وقت الضيق "*_​ 
_*بس احنا اللي بننسي ونغرق في بحر احزاننا وبننسي نبع الحنان اللي عنده راحتنا*_​ 
_*فعلا فعلا يا امير مش عارفة اقولك حاجة *_​ 
_*بس ميرسي قوي علي الكلامات اللي حركت حاجات كتيرة جوايا*_​ 
_*ربنا يشملك بنعمته ويحافظ عليك*_​


----------



## magednady (16 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ماذا أفعل ؟؟؟*

انت عظيما يا اللة


----------

